# Training with bells?



## citychiconafarm (Jun 8, 2013)

When I met my future husband they had a cockapoo that rang a chain of bells on the door when she had to go out. Ingenious I thought! We will be welcoming a new puppy soon and was curious as to any opinions on potty training with bells. If I do, when and how do I introduce?


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I am interested in this, I ordered these a couple of days ago. They do say on the US website to use them from 12 weeks as the puppy needs to understand what you are trying to achieve. 

http://www.dougalsden.co.uk/dogs/poochie-bells.html


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi There!
You can start with them at any time, the sooner the better, they may really not know what is going on untill around 12 weeks but they are great! every time you take your pup outside to the bathroom ring the bell, any time you hear the dog hit the bells on their own, take them out every single time, at first they may use this as an excuse to go outside...but they will soon make the connection that it is for the bathroom, and as well you will learn their scheduel and know later when they are just ringing it to play, and nip that.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper uses them, we introduced them as soon as he came home. We would jingle them as we put him out and say wee wee and eventually when he could reach them he learnt to ring them to go out. He now rings them to go out to the toilet, when he's hungry and when he wants to go out to play! They're great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolinequilts (May 22, 2013)

I use bells too. Milo is only 10 weeks old and he rung has them a couple of times already. Maybe just for fun, but we take him out regardless. I think they work well. We got ours in the bird section at the pet store. It is a bell in a large rubber ball and I hang it on a rope from the door know.


----------



## carolinequilts (May 22, 2013)

Update! Milo just rang the bell and we went outside for a big poo (hope I can say that! ) So, the bell works!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well done milo!bells work for us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The bells are great Molly learned to tap them in 1 day After that no more accidents and no more pee pads it's great!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I think we will try those when we get our dog. I had dogs when I was younger. Our dogs scratched on the door to be let out. Needless to say that is hard on doors. LOL so we will try the bells.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm giving it some thought too actually. I thought it was a little silly at first, but if you're in another room, or distracted, its a definitive sound that gets you attention

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we love the bells so much! and guests are always impressed...lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are great but in the evening we have to separate him from the bells as he uses them to tell us he wants to play when we are trying to chill 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They are brilliant. I didn't always ring them as sometimes with two I was just managing to get them out the door before they went but I got a couple pretty early and whenever I would exit the door it would ring. In all honesty, I think they figured it out themselves as they will ring it if I don't notice them by the door. Levels of alarm - 1) sit by the door, 2) ring the bells, 3) jump up and frenetically lick my face if in the room or high shriek bark. It's just another arsenal in making sure the pees and poos happen on the outside.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

My doors are double ones out to the garden and the bells are hung on the door that is not regularly opened. Louis has nudged them a couple of times but I am wondering whether it would be better to hand them on the actual door that opens so that he hears them jangle every time he goes out.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ours are on the one that opens! You could try it 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea and one I shall definitely try! I get the feeling Ralph might just play with the bells though


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

I am thinking about using the bells method as well, our old basset used to just stand at the door until someone opened it! 
But with Ted as we got him in the summer! yes it has been nice here until today! we have had the back door open all the time and he goes out when he wants to.. he is dry all night now and during the day when in his crate he is fine, the kids come round and let him out at lunch time when we have to work and our shifts collide! but now it is getting colder and we will need to close the door, so i guess we buy a bell and ring it every time he goes for a wee/poo now so he begins to associate the noise with his business and then try with the door shut and ring it when we go out.. fingers crossed that it will work!


----------

